# squirrel advice



## sport72186 (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm new to squirrel hunting and am thinking about giving it a try tomorrow. Just not sure what time to go out. I've been reading that its better early morning or in the evening this time of year. 

The weather where I will be hunting is cloudy with a high of 34 and low 23 with an 8 mph wind. there is a 65% chance of snow early morning (decreasing in chance till noon) and 80% chance after 2 p.m.

When is the best time to catch the best squirrel activity? I was thinking about going around 8:30 or 9 a.m. but wondering what everyone thinks about morning vs. afternoon this time of year.

Thanks in advance for replies.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I always have my best luck in the morning....twenty minutes or so after dawn. Good luck, I'll be getting out over the next few weeks.


----------



## Talntedmrgreen (May 28, 2007)

If I have nothing going, I like to get out as day is breaking, in an area with oaks, or a cut corn field edge and sit with the rifle. They are ready to chow early and will feed heavy if the weather cooperates (and yours will). There are times I sit in one spot and can shoot a limit in an hour or less, just being patient.

Other times, I walk, once there is good light. I listen for the knawing sounds of a rat chewing an acorn up in the trees, or the distinct sound of their claws running up bark. My eyes stay up ahead (30-100 yards) for ground runners...

Move slow and quiet, and you will see/hear them. If you HEAR one, stop and keep your eyes peeled. If he's close enough to hear, he's close enough to see you, and you want to see him first. If they git to fleeing, they are difficult to catch up to.

When you shoot one, reload quick and watch around you like a hawk. Probably 50% of the time, when I shoot, I spook another one within range. The second rat will head up a tree and look for the source of the sound...giving me a second shot and getting me one more closer to my limit.

Any time of the day will do, but that first few hours of daylight seems most productive.

If using a rifle (.22LR, .22WMR, .17HMR) try for head shots...you can lose a good chunk of meat with a front or hind quarter shot. I haven't used a shotgun in years...don't care for picking out pellets, and I can take shots from much farther away with my .17. I really like to find one out 50-100yards and drop him from a treetop. Might sound weird, but it fun to watch them fall. I call them my 'plinko' shots, because the rat looks like the Price is Right TV show game as he bounces off limbs on his way down. :SHOCKED:

Keep in mind that squirrels HEAR very well, SEE very well, and SMELL very well. If you're serious about nailing some, walk with the wind in your face and you'll double your odds.

Good Luck and share some pics of your rig and your 'harvest'!:xzicon_sm
Josh


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

Good advice given above. However it has been my experience that there is no rush to get out in the woods. This time of year I find just as many if not more activity once the temps move upward. Squirrels are easier to spot now with snow on the ground and the leaves off. Any time that you can get out is a good time. Just relax and have fun.


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

I agree with the mid day movement right now..I've been bowhunting daily for the last week and have seen lots of them around 1-2pm... Most
on the ground and not in trees.

Good luck!


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

Squirrels and deer eat the same things, like corn. So when you find an area that has nut trees with a border of a corn field, look for the tracks that go back and forth. Find a place to sit and wait. BTW when hunting there is not bad time. I do like to watch the day begin with me sitting out waiting for the first to move. Have fun!!


----------



## Talntedmrgreen (May 28, 2007)

Non Typical said:


> BTW when hunting there is not bad time. I do like to watch the day begin with me sitting out waiting for the first to move. Have fun!!


I second both points! I will hunt whenver it's light out...but LOVE to be out there as the woods 'wake up'.

I've found the middle of the day hunts are best on days when the morning/overnite is cold. Days like today, where its 34 at 6am and 35-36 the rest of the day are fantastic days to be out when day breaks. 

Those guys seem to sit tight in the morning if it's real cold, but will be eating as soon as they can see if it's not.


----------



## Bountyhunter (Oct 8, 2008)

I have no organization whatsoever. I just go when I feel like it. Some people say they go to their nest after 9 or so after they have fed. after 9 has been mt best time for the past few weeks. Last year my favorite time was 12-3. I see them in the yard all day. I'm sitting here right now watching a fat tree rat run across the yard. I think it depends on you and your area. In general before 9 or 10 and 2 hours or so before dark is pretty good. I noticed that bow hunting. 

What tactics do you want to use? Sit quiet and snipe with a .22? Run and gun with a 20 gauge? You can get squirrel calls to bring them out. I prefer a 22. Less mess and no pellets to pick out. 

Have fun!


----------



## sport72186 (Dec 20, 2007)

Talntedmrgreen said:


> I've found the middle of the day hunts are best on days when the morning/overnite is cold. Days like today, where its 34 at 6am and 35-36 the rest of the day are fantastic days to be out when day breaks.



Well I started around 10 and stayed out till about 12:30 (had to quit early to make it to the palace to watch the pistons get killed by the bulls). It was snowing when I woke up so I decided to wait a little bit to go out.. I only saw 2 squirrels and couldnt get a shot at either with the .22 - saw a ton of fresh tracks so they were active right at daylight. ill get out early next time. Thanks for the advice everyone! I'll post some pics when i get a few..


----------



## Talntedmrgreen (May 28, 2007)

You'll get a feel for what they like. Sometimes I go out and get 5 in under an hour. Sometimes I get skunked, but I ALWAYS go whenever I can. I don't have high hopes with the cold air moving in, but I'll hunt them none-the-less! Glad you got out...I hope to do the same!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Talntedmrgreen said:


> If I have nothing going, I like to get out as day is breaking, in an area with oaks, or a cut corn field edge and sit with the rifle. They are ready to chow early and will feed heavy if the weather cooperates (and yours will). There are times I sit in one spot and can shoot a limit in an hour or less, just being patient.
> 
> Other times, I walk, once there is good light. I listen for the knawing sounds of a rat chewing an acorn up in the trees, or the distinct sound of their claws running up bark. My eyes stay up ahead (30-100 yards) for ground runners...
> 
> ...


 I agree with that stuff, but I smoke quite a bit squirrel hunting and they don't seem to mind.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

This time of year when it's cold I see most of my activity in the morning. They come out until about 10ish and then they seem to hole up in there nests until pretty late in the afternoon. Unless you get a warm day in the winter. I would definitely sit out all day then. They move like crazy when it's a little warmer and not windy. I still will catch one coming and moving about anytime of the day though if I sit long enough. Right before dark is somewhat good this time of year too. Locate a bunch of nests up in the trees near you and wait. Ones bound to come in or out of it's home sooner or later. Also, oaks and hickory trees are where the nests usually are. From what I discovered this year as well. If you locate shagbark hickory trees in Sept you can clean house on squirrels REALLY quick! I got five out of one tree in the same day this year out of one. They love hickory nuts like flies like ****:lol: I'm gonna head out in the afternoon. Would go in the morning, but I'm gonna be tired after tonight.


----------

